# @ Hobbyfahrer (die keine Rennen fahren) - Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit im Flachen?



## olli (24. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich würde gerne mal wissen mit welchen Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten gute Hobbyfahrer, die keine Rennambitionen haben, im leicht gewellten, mäßig hügeligen Flachland mit dem RENNRAD unterwegs sind.

Und zwar einmal auf Kurzstrecken bis 30 km.
Auf mittleren Strecken bis 100 km.
Auf Strecken bis 200 km.

PAUSEN rausgerechnet, also reine Fahrzeit - bei den 100 und 200 km bitte zusätzlich Gesamtpausenzeiten angeben.


----------



## Lowrider (24. April 2008)

30km Strecke 
Reinach/BL = Soyhières/JU (Schweiz) ca 120m Höhenunterschied(nur Steigungen, Abfahrten nicht einkalkuliert).
34 km/h Durchschnitt bei trockenem Wetter ohne Wind.
(Es wurde auch schon die 40er marke geknackt,.. aber is schon lange her;-))

100km Strecke
Reinach/BL = Soyhières/JU = Delémont/JU= Moutier/BE = Pierre-Pertuis (Pass) = Biel/BE = Twann/BE (Schweiz) ca 520m Höhenunterschied.(nur Steigungen,Abfahrten nicht einkalkuliert).
Pause 20-30 min. 
24 km/h Durchschnitt bei trockenem Wetter ohne Wind.

200km Strecke
Reinach/BL = Soyhières/JU = Delémont/JU= Moutier/BE = Pierre-Pertuis (Pass) = Biel/BE = Twann/BE = Biel/BE = Solothurn/SO = Wiedlisbach/BE = Oensingen/SO = Holderbank/SO = Langenbruck/BL = Oberer Hauenstein (Pass) = Reigoldswil/BL = Seewen/SO = Duggingen/BL = Reinach/BL ((Schweiz) ca 720 m Höhenunterschied (nur Steigungen,Abfahrten nicht einkalkuliert).
Pause: Übernachtung in Biel in der Jugendherberge, je 20-30min bei der Hin-Rückfahrt Pause
28 km/h Durchschnitt bei trockenem Wetter ohne Wind.

60km (30x2) wird 1-2x pro Woche gefahren.
100-200km wurden im Herbst 2007 1x gefahren. 
Wenn ich es wieder machen sollte, nur mit einer anderen Kassette/evt Triple oder Compact. 

Spielzeug bei den Touren:
Klein mit Chorus 10F. 53/39 x 12-25
Casati mit Record 9F. 53/39 x 12-23

Gruss aus der Schweiz
Lowrider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ON-OFF (27. April 2008)

50 Km mit Rennrad: 29Km/h
dasselbe mit Singlespeed MTB mit Slickriefen: 27 Km/H


----------



## Danny H. (29. April 2008)

Auf 80km (länger bin ich noch nicht gefahren  )

gute 24 km/h (die Stellen nach dem Komma spielen bei dem Schneckentempo sowieso keine Rolle  ) bei 650Hm im Odenwald


----------



## karstb (29. April 2008)

Alleine oder in der Gruppe?


----------



## Danny H. (29. April 2008)

Falls Du mich meinst, alleine


----------



## Deleted 3968 (30. April 2008)

Hi Olli!
Als, auf der von Dir beschriebenen Strecke würde ich bei 60 KM einen 27er-28er Schnitt fahren. Ich hab´allerdingst starke Abbautendenzen wenn es länger wird..... 

Grüße,
Dom


----------



## ON-OFF (30. April 2008)

man sollte mal dieselbe Frage im Singlespeed-Forum stellen...
Da würden alle mindestens 40 Km/h angeben!


----------



## Deleted 3968 (30. April 2008)

Hatte ich 27 gesagt? Hatte natürlich 270 gemeint! Blöder Fehler....


----------



## Someone84 (30. April 2008)

also mein Rekord liegt immer noch bei nem 34er Schnitt über 120km zum Bodensee (Unteruhldingen) von meinem Heimatdorf bei Tübingen aus quer über die Schwäbische Alb. Gefahren mit nem MTB mit Slicks. Is aber schon wieder ein paar Jährchen her...
..momentan hab ich ned mal n Tacho


----------



## olli (5. Mai 2008)

Also wenn es gut läuft komme ich in einer Stunde knapp über 31 km, in 2 Stunden 55-56 km und in 4 Stunden 100 km weit.

Ziel 2008 ist der Münchner Radlring in seiner kürzesten Version (knapp unter 120 km) in 4 Stunden. Da gibt es aber quasi nur  0,0 Höhenmeter. Die paar wenigen Autobahnbrücken und sonst nix. Dummerweise habe ich die Runde auch nach dem 4. Mal Befahren noch nie ohne mindestens 10 km Umwege durch doofes Verfahren und völlige Orientierungslosigkeit (einmal bin ich 3x an einer Stelle vorbeigekommen  ) geschafft...

Aber zum Geburtstag gibt es wohl ein GPS -  mal sehen, ob ich es damit schaffe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (12. Mai 2008)

Strecke von 25 bis 100 km etwa 28 - 30 km/h.
Mein Topspeed heute:


----------



## sansibar (13. Mai 2008)

Also gestern Abend waren es auf 53 km und 680 hm (weniger hügelig hab ich bei mir in der Gegend nicht) ein Durchschnitt von 29,2 km/h, Wetter trocken, Temperatur ± 20 Grad und lecichte Winde aus unterschiedlichen Richtungen. Ist nicht gerade aussagekräftig finde ich, ist eben relativ das ganze.


----------



## gt-liebhaber (14. Mai 2008)

Meine Hausrunde hat immer so um die 55km, im flachen Meck-Pomm, bei denen ich Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten von um die 32km/h erreiche.
Diese Strecke fahre ich höchstens einmal die Woche ansonsten aber jeden Tag mit einem anderen Rad 22km zur Arbeit und zurück. Das Rennrad ist bei meinen Hobbys momentan ganz weit hintenan, leider...


----------



## --hobo-- (14. Mai 2008)

50km, teils flach, teils hügelig mit Cyclocrossreifen 28km/h allein, mehr geht nicht. Bedingungen: Windstille und nicht glatt oder nass. Mehr ist auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll und könnte man erzwingen, wenn man sich die Abhänge runterstürzt, die man vorher mit 15kmh hochgekrochen ist, das ist nur gefährlich und hat keinen Sinn für mich als Hobbyradler.

Bei uns gibts keine total flachen Strecken, haben alle Anstiege von etwa 300 oder 500hm drinnen, die man nicht umgehen kann, wenn man nicht permanent im Kreis fahren will


----------



## pagan (16. Mai 2008)

In welchem Bereich fahrt ihr den Schnitt?

Wenn GA1 (bei mir Puls bis 130) fahre ist es egal wie weit.

RR 25 Km/h
MTB 22 Km/h


----------



## gt-liebhaber (16. Mai 2008)

pagan schrieb:


> In welchem Bereich fahrt ihr den Schnitt?



Keine Ahnung was bei mir der GA1-Bereich ist, hatte noch nie eine Leistungsdiagnostik, bin ja auch Hobbyfahrer. 

Kann aber sagen, das ich bei o.g. Schnitt so um die 145 Puls dauerhaft habe, beim Laufen gestern mit einem Schnitt von 5:27min/km lag der Puls bei um die 170 über ca. 1h, im Wettkampf laufe ich um die 4:30min.

Leider zeigt meine Pulsuhr keine Durchschnitte an, ist alt und einfach ausgestattet, aber funzt halt ohne Probleme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pagan (16. Mai 2008)

Also ich bin auch nur Hobbyfahrer. Und den Stufentest hab ich mir im Dezember gegönnt und vergangene Woche noch einen um die "Leistungssteigerung" mal auf dem Papier zu sehen.

Bei Kraftausdauereinheiten kenne ich die Durchschnitswerte nicht, da ich das immer am Berg fahre. Dann schaue ich allerings auch das der Puls unter 160 bleibt.

Wenn es darum geht mal 1000Hm auf Zeit zu fahren geht das auch mit nem Puls von jenseits der 175 aber danach darf dann der Heimweg nicht mehr allzu hügelig sein


----------



## TheBlues (16. Mai 2008)

naja, mit'm trecking-rad (ca 18kg) auf leicht wellíger strecke auf ca 30 km im schnitt ~ 25 - 27 km/h. mehr ist selten drin....


----------



## kon (20. Mai 2008)

Am wochenende gefahren. In genau 2h ::: 58,2km ::: ca. 200hm ::: mit meinem singlespeed rennrad (53:19) ::: ohne trinkflasche, aus gewichtspargründen ;-)


----------



## dieselweasel (10. Juni 2008)

Die Profis bei der Craft-Bike-Transgermany würden ja bei so manch einem hier alt aussehen!


----------



## wildbiker (15. Juni 2008)

Fahr Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten von 24 - 26 km/h im Flachland.

65 km in 2 1/2 Stunden.


----------



## doc-trialer (25. Juni 2008)

MTB mit Slick (Schwalbe Kojak) hinten
180 Watt: GA1 (79kg)
ca. 22km/h bei Verhältnis hm/km = 10
Puls dann im Schnitt 120 bpm


----------



## Jogi (27. Juni 2008)

letzten Sonntag:
228 km / > 2000+ hm (davon 200 km in der Gruppe): 28 km/h
sonst:
70 - 100 km relativ flach, alleine: 30 km/h (Schleichfahrt )
100 - 150 bergig (1000 - 1500 hm), Gruppe: 30 km/h; alleine: 27 -28 km/h


----------



## ssp5218 (4. Juli 2008)

im schnitt 34km/h bei 1200hm auf 100km


----------



## Andre2903 (15. Juli 2008)

150km flach an Tauber und Main entlang 28km/h


----------



## qwk (16. Juli 2008)

also bevor ich vor 2 jahren aufgehört habe mtb zu fahren (damals rennrad für GA Einheiten gefahren) hatte ich meist son 27-28er schnitt.
hab vor ein paar wochen dann wieder angefangen zu fahren (erst nur mtb, sonntag das erste mal mim rennrad) da hatte ich auf 50km nen 26er schnitt, ziemlich hügliges terrain, ständig auf und ab .. und gestern bin cih dann die selbe strecke wieder gefahren, allerdings mit 1-2 bergen mehr und bin dann auf 60km mit nem 25er schnitt gekommen, gestern allerdings mit wind, am sonntag ohne wind..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHAKA-Commander (27. Mai 2010)

http://www.rad-net.de/html/bdr/meisterschaften/09-bdr/strasse/dm-berg-erg-elite.pdf

Alles Schaumschläger hier, gegen manche hier im Forum ist der Deutsche Meister ja ein Anfänger.


----------



## Snap4x (27. Mai 2010)

Also ich bin letztens erst eine 110 km RTF inner Gruppe gefahren mit einen Durchschnitt von 30 km/h. 
Wie gesagt in der Gruppe.
Ich bin die 110 km mit Pausen in genau 3 Stunden und 50 Minuten gefahren.


----------



## ON-OFF (27. Mai 2010)

CHAKA-Commander schrieb:


> http://www.rad-net.de/html/bdr/meisterschaften/09-bdr/strasse/dm-berg-erg-elite.pdf
> 
> Alles Schaumschläger hier, gegen manche hier im Forum ist der Deutsche Meister ja ein Anfänger.



Na ja, es ist auch die Deutsche Meisterschaft *Bergfahren *

Ich gebe Dir aber schon recht, wenn mansche von 40er Schnitt im normalen Strassenverkehr reden, wo man ab und zu an eine Kreuzung warten muss...

Ich bin nur einmal ein Rennen gefahren, mit 38 Schnitt, wo die besten 43 fuhren- nur 13% schneller, aber dafür brauchen die 45% mehr Leistung.
Und alleine schaffe ich höchstens 30.
Deshalb denke ich das selbst ein Profi allein im Strassenverkehr auf 50 km ein 40er Schnitt kaum erreichen kann.


----------



## ZwiebelII (28. Mai 2010)

CHAKA-Commander schrieb:


> http://www.rad-net.de/html/bdr/meisterschaften/09-bdr/strasse/dm-berg-erg-elite.pdf
> 
> Alles Schaumschläger hier, gegen manche hier im Forum ist der Deutsche Meister ja ein Anfänger.




da steht aber auch was von "Deutsche Meisterschaft *Bergfahren*"

nur leider keine Info wieviel Berg da in der Strecke drin war


----------



## J.Hahn (30. Mai 2010)

Meine GA-Runden (70-100km) drehe ich so mit nem knappen 30er Schnitt (gestern: 29,99  )

Auf kürzere Strecken (30km) alleine unterwegs ein 35er..37er Schnitt im Flachen.

In der Gruppe mit ein paar Kollegen: Da gehen schonmal im Flachen ein 33er bis 35er Schnitt, im Hügeligen mit 500hm hatten wir aber auch schon mal einen guten 31er Schnitt (50-70km).

Bye.


----------



## singlestoph (3. Juni 2010)

schlinglespeed hoch war hart weiss ich nicht mehr ca 6 km/h keine ahnung






















runter dann 20km in 1/2 h also 40km/h






http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157600178978028/


----------



## mikeonbike (11. Juni 2010)

J.Hahn schrieb:


> Meine GA-Runden (70-100km) drehe ich so mit nem knappen 30er Schnitt (gestern: 29,99  )
> 
> Auf kürzere Strecken (30km) alleine unterwegs ein 35er..37er Schnitt im Flachen.
> 
> ...



nur mal rein interessehalber - wieso seid ihr in der gruppe langsamer als du allein  da geht normalerweise eher der punk ab und die geschwindigkeiten liegen bei gut aufeinander eingespielten fahrern deutlich höher. 

ansonsten - respekt an alle - ich bin selbst in meiner aktiven zeit bei 15 tkm im jahr und gesponserten material nicht über einen 36'er schnitt beim einzelfahren rausgekommen (70 km strecke, knapp 700 hm; ohne kreuzungen und ampeln). dafür mussten aber auch dann die verhältnisse optimal sein. 

grüße mike


----------



## J.Hahn (11. Juni 2010)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> nur mal rein interessehalber - wieso seid ihr in der gruppe langsamer als du allein  da geht normalerweise eher der punk ab und die geschwindigkeiten liegen bei gut aufeinander eingespielten fahrern deutlich höher.
> ...



Weil unsere "Gruppe" eben nicht gut aufeinander abgestimmt ist und sich deshalb am Langsamsten orientiert...
Falls wir es wirklich mal schaffen, diszipliniert in der Gruppe zu fahren (abwechselnd im Windschatten usw.) dann geht das schon schneller... aber mei, wir fahren meist lieber zusammen, um zu Quatschen 

Bye.


----------



## Sonic_1579 (11. Juni 2010)

Mein Schnitt ist leider noch nicht so super, kann ja aber alles noch werden.
Fahre ja erst seit nem halben Jahr...

Bis 50KM sind bei mir im Schnitt 25kmh

BTW: Habe nur nen Crossrad keinen Renner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fleesch (12. Juni 2010)

Fahr auch erst seit nem halben Jahr, auch auf nem Crosser. Demnäcsht kommt jedoch ein 2Satz Laufräder mit RR zum wechseln.
Letzte Sonntag alleine, erholt und gemütlich 70km 950hm 3h9min macht einen 22er.
Donnerstag mit 5 Rennradlern zusammen, nach nem harten Tag und ner Stunde Krafttraining 74km 780hm 3h, macht knapp einen 25er.


----------



## der_dino (19. Juni 2010)

Seid ihr alle auf der Flucht oder was?!  also i.d.r halte ich meinen Schnitt aufm RR so bei 27km/h +-2 je nach Profil und Länge.. so ein gehetze über 30 im Schnitt...gibts bei euch keine Kreuzungen/Ampeln/Strassenverkehr oder was da los?!  wahnsinn..


----------



## killik (29. Juni 2010)

Bin Samstag zum ersten mal mit nem Rennrad im Leben gefahren auf ner RTF im Bergischen Land:

111km und 1457HM mit nem 30.04 km/h  Schnitt.
Davon stolze 0 km Windschatten, bin halt spät losgefahren...


----------



## ZwiebelII (30. Juni 2010)

killik schrieb:


> Bin Samstag *zum ersten mal mit nem Rennrad im Leben gefahren* auf ner RTF im Bergischen Land:
> 
> *111km und 1457HM mit nem 30.04 km/h  Schnitt.
> Davon stolze 0 km Windschatten,* bin halt spät losgefahren...



Mensch, warum bist du kein Profi...


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (30. Juni 2010)

Ich war Radsportler und auch Landesmeister, aber bei diesen Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten die hier von einiegen angegeben werden, wären ich ja schon Wltmeister gewesen.

Kann das sein, das hier einiege Ihren Tacho nicht richtig eingestellt haben? Sicherlich kann man mal einen guten Tag erwischen oder einmal volle Pulle geben und die nächsten Tage Tod sein.

27 KM/H im training ist sehr realistisch, im Radrennen im Pulk können es auch schon 37 KM/H werden. Zu schnell im training bringt auch nicht viel, deswegen fahren die "Superschnellen" wahrscheinlich kein Rennen.


----------



## kraut8 (30. Juni 2010)

Das mit dem 27-er Schnitt sehe ich wie der Chaka-Commander. Wenn ich gut drauf bin, gehen auch mal 28 ;-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.Hahn (30. Juni 2010)

CHAKA-Commander schrieb:


> ...
> 27 KM/H im training ist sehr realistisch, im Radrennen im Pulk können es auch schon 37 KM/H werden. Zu schnell im training bringt auch nicht viel, deswegen fahren die "Superschnellen" wahrscheinlich kein Rennen.



Vollkommen richtig. Das war aber auch genau die Frage. Was fahren die Leute im Flachen, die sich nicht mit echtem Training für ein Rad-Rennen abmühen müssen.

Und ja, es macht *mir* sehr viel Spaß, mit einem 30er Schnitt 100km runterzuradeln. Und ja, seitdem ich mit dem Rennrad solche "Einheiten" fahren, ist meine Ausdauer um Einiges besser geworden (vor 2 Jahren auf einem 90km MTB-RTF bei 60km "gestorben", dieses Jahr die selbe Strecke in gut 4h locker abgeradelt).

Es ist kein perfektes Training mit dem Ziel in der Tour-de-France einen Etappensieg zu erlangen... aber mir machts Spaß und es bringt mir auch was für die Ausadauer, z.B. für einen MTB-AX.

Bye.


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (30. Juni 2010)

Was die Leute im Flachen fahren, kann so nicht beantwortet werden. Es kommt immer daruaf an, was man gerade für eine trainingseinheit fährt. Manchmal ist es besser langsammer zu fahren und dafür eine hohe Trittfrequanz. Kenne ein paar Leute, die "Superschnell" fahren, aber am Ende gewinnt immer der, der am kontrolliertesten trainiert. Du brauchst weniger Zeit um mehr Leistung zu bringen, da einfach schnell fahren nicht ausreicht. 

Und besser für die Ausdauer ist es mit dem Rennrad 170 KM mit einer geringeren Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit zu fahren, aber dafür mehr Kilometer. Im Frühjahr noch ein schöner Kraft/Trittfrequenz oerientiertestraining runden die sache ab.


----------



## J.Hahn (30. Juni 2010)

Und das ist der Unterschied... ich fahre meine "Einheiten" nicht als Training, um später in einem Rennen irgendwas zu gewinnen. Ich fahre meine RR-Runden in erster Linie, weils Spaß macht, weil sie eine nette Abwechslung zu den MTB-Runden sind, und weil ich mir die Landschaft anschauen möchte die an mir vorbeizieht. Da jetzt mit einem 25...27er Schnitt rumzufahren ist mir zu öde.

Daß dabei die Ausdauer / Grundlage profitiert ist ein netter Nebeneffekt, mehr nicht. Würde ich es darauf anlegen, dann sollte ich vorher erstmal eine vernünftige Trainingsplanung basierend auf einer LD oder sowas machen. Dafür habe ich aber keine Lust. Ich weiß meinen 30-Min-Maximal-Ausdauerpuls (sowas wie die Anärobe Schwelle nach Friehl), und da bleibe ich beim RR-Fahren gut drunter... vielleicht geht das in Richtung "Sweet Spot"-Training... aber ehrlich gesagt ist es mir egal, solange es Spaß macht 

Bye.


----------



## daniel_ (30. Juni 2010)

fahre fast nur mehr mit dem RR, alleine meist so ein schnitt im hügeligen gelände bei mir daheim 25-29 (gibt viele faktoren, wind, tagesverfassung, was für ein Training ansteht, ...) erstes Rennen im April auf 125km einen 38er schnitt (waren nur 300hm *g*) letzten Sonntag in Mondsee (1100hm und 140km) einen 34er, beides in größeren Gruppen ...

Daniel


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (30. Juni 2010)

Ich bin ja jetzt auch Hobbyfahrer, dazu braucht man eigentlich keinen Trainingsplan. Nur wenn ich aus meiner Erfahrung das alte wissen anwende und mit weniger Zeit, gleichzeitig mehr Fitness und Leistung bekomme ist das doch nur gut. 
Ich kann aber verstehen, wenn man nicht im Verein groß geworden ist ist und alle Regeln kennt, das man so fährt. 
Auch ein effektives training -das ist es immer, bringt am Ende den meisten Spaß.

Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit im Flachen hängt auch vom Wind, Streckenlänge und Puls ab, das war ja die Frage. 
Ich finde es lohnt sich immer sich mal mit dem Thema zu befassen, denn wenn wir in unserer MTB Gruppe mal eine Brockentour fahren, ist es selbst als Hobbyfahrer immer ein schönes Gefühl nicht gleich von jeder Frau oder anderen Fahrer überholt zu werden.

Fakt ist auch, was noch Gesund ist und nicht wie Gesund man sich fühlt, ein zu krasses training kann auch langfristig Ungesund sein, obwohl man sich im ersten moment besser fühlt.

Ich hatte es früher ab und an mal, das uns ganz stolz "Superschnelle" Hobbyfahrer überholt haben und nach ein paar Kilometern hatten wir die dan wieder ein.

Als Hobbyfahrer ist der Puls viel wichtiger und nicht wie schnell man fährt, quasi das Puls.-/ Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeitsverhältnis ist entscheident.


----------



## J.Hahn (30. Juni 2010)

Nochmal: Ich trainiere nicht.


----------



## kraut8 (30. Juni 2010)

Das glaube ich Dir ohne weiteres, die Leistungsunterschiede gibt´s einfach. Ich kenne auch so Kameraden, die langweilen sich sichtlich mit mir und meinem 27-er Schnitt, und fahren nur mit mir weil ich so nett bin. ´Nen 30-er Schnitt bringt der eine oder andere sicher ganz locker.


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (30. Juni 2010)

Also meine schönsten trainingsrunden hatte ich fast immer bi langen Strecken in der Gruppe. 

Bin letzte Woche von einer kleinen Radreise wieder gekommen, am meisten hatte ich von der Landschaft wenn ich schön Relaxt meine 130KM mit einen 20er Schnitt gefahren bin. An einen Tag bin ich mal "Kette rechts" gefahren, nur 100 KM, da habe ich weniger von der guten Landschaft mitbekommen, wie auch.

Es ist übrigens immer training, gerade bei Deinen 30er Schnitt. 

Wie gesagt, wichtiger ist der Puls. Ich finde es nicht gut, wenn ein Radanfänger einen Ratschlag sucht und zum Teil schon kontraproduktive Antworten erhält.
Hier gibt es einiege ehemalige Rennradsportler die gute Ratschläge gegeben haben, die auch Gesundheitsfördernd sind.
Sonst werden Erwartungen geweckt, nach denen Radeinsteiger streben, die auch gerne so schnell fahren wollen. 
Es wird nur erzählt, wie schnell man fährt aber nicht unter welchen Umständen und was gut ist oder nicht. 
Als Hobbyfahrer fahre ich lieber langsammer/langweiliger aber immer schön nach Puls und Gesund. Aus meinen ehemaligen Verein gab es mal einen Hobbyfahrer, nicht auf uns (damals) Aktive hören wollte. Das Ergebniss war mit Mitte 50 einen Herzinfakt, danach fuhr dieser Fahrer immer schön nach Puls.


----------



## J.Hahn (30. Juni 2010)

CHAKA-Commander schrieb:


> ...
> Wie gesagt, wichtiger ist der Puls. Ich finde es nicht gut, wenn ein Radanfänger einen Ratschlag sucht und zum Teil schon kontraproduktive Antworten erhält.
> ...



Du bist hier im falschen Thread.
Hier wurde *nicht* nach Trainingsratschlägen für Radanfänger gefragt. Sondern, wie schnell man so seine RR-Runden im Flachen dreht, ganz ohne Trainingsabsicht und ohne Rennambitionen.

Bye.


----------



## killik (1. Juli 2010)

ZwiebelII schrieb:


> Mensch, warum bist du kein Profi...



Weil ich Mountainbiker bin und dort meine Rennen bis letztes Jahr gefahren bin.
Rennradfahren mache ich nun seit genau 6 Tagen (Samstag) und ich muss sagen, es macht Spaß mit nem 30er Schnitt übers hügelige Land zu fahren und dabei die Kuhwiesen an sich vorbei ziehen zu lassen.
Hatte auf dem MTB noch nie solch einen guten Trainingseffekt erzielt wie die letzten Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHAKA-Commander (1. Juli 2010)

Neid, habe mein Rennrad damlas abgegeben müssen. Das war ein Fehler, mein MTB hat es nie richtig ersetzten können. Ja da hast Du recht, das der trainingseffekt wesentlich größer ist. -Heul-


----------



## killik (1. Juli 2010)

Aber ich muss sagen, dass MTBen trotzdem mehr Spaß hat. Jedoch hat beides seinen Reiz. Denke eine gesunde Mischung aus Training (Rennrad) und Fun (MTB) ist der goldene Weg


----------



## Capospeeder (1. Juli 2010)

*SINGLESPEED-RENNRAD* -->  34,4 km/h auf 60km (beim Velothon Berlin)

grüße


----------



## taschenmesser2 (2. Juli 2010)

Gestern runde auf dem Renncrosser, extra mal Schnitt genommen: 120 Km ( bei 30 Grad...):

ruhig gefahren, schön Puls immer unter 148, Schnitt: 27-28 Kmh.

Ich kann auf 30 Km auch Schnitt von ...33 fahren, mehr eher nicht, weil ich lange Rad fahren will, und zwar gesund! 


Interressant ist sowieso das verhältnis Puls/Speed, wer mit mehr als ...160-180 Puls auf dauer fährt, fährt eher nicht gesund....


----------



## Al_Borland (6. Juli 2010)

60km Spreewaldrunde in Alleinfahrt mit unter 50hm: Je nach Windrichtung, -geschwindigkeit, Temperatur und eigener Verfassung zwischen 25 und 31. Letzterer Wert allerdings auch nur dann, wenn alles passt. Im Idealfall muss ich kein einziges Mal anhalten.
Mein Durchschnittspuls liegt dann aber auch bei 160-170 (bei 196 max).


----------



## taschenmesser2 (6. Juli 2010)

Heute nochmal Renncrosser, kleine Runde. flach, eben, aber zt bös windig....
42 Km in 1 Stund, 20 Minuten, also 31er Schnitt...
Puls bei 150-160

Aber eben arg windig, sonst Puls bei 145 oder eben schneller.


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (6. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub es fast nicht "neid", mein Vater (über 50) fährt eine 70 KM mit einen 27er ganz locker. Gestern ist Er eine 40 KM Runde mit einen 30er Schnitt gefahren und unter 130 Puls.
Das als Hobbyfahrer


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (6. Juli 2010)

Achso >>> MTB


----------



## ZwiebelII (7. Juli 2010)

killik schrieb:


> Rennradfahren mache ich nun seit genau *6 Tagen *
> Hatte auf dem MTB noch nie solch einen *guten Trainingseffekt erzielt **wie die letzten Tage.*



whow, ein spürbarer Traingseffekt nach nur 6 Tagen...

...beachtlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mnott (11. August 2010)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> 60km Spreewaldrunde in Alleinfahrt mit unter 50hm: Je nach Windrichtung, -geschwindigkeit, Temperatur und eigener Verfassung zwischen 25 und 31. Letzterer Wert allerdings auch nur dann, wenn alles passt. Im Idealfall muss ich kein einziges Mal anhalten.
> Mein Durchschnittspuls liegt dann aber auch bei 160-170 (bei 196 max).



Moin moin, oder Gruezi, wie man bei uns in der Schweiz sagt...

CHAKA-Commander, was hältst Du von den Pulswerten. Ich halte die für nicht wirklich normal oder gesund. Ich habe zwar keine LD gemacht bislang, aber habe einen Ruhepuls von etwa 60. Bei 39 Jahren, 2 m und 93 kg, von denen ich ein paar loswerden will, versuche ich immer, unter 150 bpm zu bleiben. Maximal 165, besonders durch die Drift am Ende, auch, wenn man's auf den letzten Metern noch mal krachen lassen will - aber ein Puls an die 200 hatte ich das letzte mal beim Rennen mit 18 Jahren.

Ich fahre hobbymässig MTB, habe seit einem Monat wieder angefangen und mache entweder bei mir in den Bergen so vielleicht 6 km pro Tag bei 300 HM Aufstieg, am Wochenende auch mal 30 km mit 600 - 800 HM. Mein MTB wiegt etwa 13 kg, aber bei dem Körpergewicht ist das eher egal ; Bereifung sind schöne Noppenreifen mit ordentlich Profil und Rollwiderstand, damit's im Geländer auch nicht gleich in den vertikalen Abstieg geht.

Gerade bin ich in der Masurischen Tiefebene und radle so 32 km am Tag runter. Auf die 32 km habe ich 230 m Aufstieg, durchschnittlich 22 km/h, maximal 43 km/h, durchschnittlich 142 bpm, maximal 163, durchschnittliche Kadenz 64 rpm. Gemessen das Ganze mit nem Garmin Edge 705. In der Mitte der Strecke mache ich eine kurze Pause und schwimme rd. 1 km durch nen See.

Das ganze natürlich im Alleingang, morgens ab 6.

Vielleicht / möglicherweise sind die Werte nicht wirklich vergleichbar, da ich wie gesagt gerade erst wieder angefangen habe - und sicher auch keine Rennen fahre.

Gefühlsmässig und auch logisch sollte aber die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit ziemlich egal sein - da hängt zu viel vom Körpergewicht, Fitness, Gelände, Wind, Material usw. ab. Ich kann in den Bergen froh sein, wenn ich 8 km/h im Schnitt erreiche bergauf.

Viel interessanter zu vergleichen wäre die Leistung (Output), aber die Leistungsmesser sind mir im Moment noch zu teuer; als Ersatz kann man vielleicht die durchschnittliche Herzfrequenz (Input) bezogen auf Neigung und Geschwindigkeit nehmen.

Just my 2c,

M


----------



## Capospeeder (11. August 2010)

mnott schrieb:


> Moin moin, oder Gruezi, wie man bei uns in der Schweiz sagt...
> 
> CHAKA-Commander, was hältst Du von den Pulswerten. Ich halte die für nicht wirklich normal oder gesund. Ich habe zwar keine LD gemacht bislang, aber habe einen Ruhepuls von etwa 60. Bei 39 Jahren, 2 m und 93 kg, von denen ich ein paar loswerden will, versuche ich immer, unter 150 bpm zu bleiben. Maximal 165, besonders durch die Drift am Ende, auch, wenn man's auf den letzten Metern noch mal krachen lassen will - aber ein Puls an die 200 hatte ich das letzte mal beim Rennen mit 18 Jahren.
> 
> ...



oje, ich glaub mir is schwindlig geworden beim lesen   .... wie war gleich noch das thema von olli gaaaanz am anfang


----------



## Versandhausradl (12. August 2010)

AV km/h und AV HF sind derart individuell das man da auch eigentlich keine Schlüsse draus ziehen kann... 

RR alleine, flach 112 km 32 AV
RR Gruppe, 112 km, 450HM, 37,6 AV
Crosser, 60km, feste Bodenbeläge - Schotter, 800 HM, 24 AV
Crosser Straße, Stollenreifen, Gruppe, 100km 30 AV ( in einer Gruppe mit fast 80jährigen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

= Mag jeder SChnitten wie er will...


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (13. August 2010)

@mnott: Ein 200 Puls ist zuviel, jetzt weiss ich aber auch nicht ob da Deine Größe eine Rolle spielt. Hätte mal einen Kumpel der auch um die 2 Meter groß war und ist an Herzversagen gestorben, -bin aber kein Arzt.

Deinen Puls bekommst Du mit mehr Kilometern runter. Als ich wieder angefangen habe, war mein Puls auch extrem hoch. Früher hatte ich einen Ruhepuls con 45-50. 
Ich war eine Woche auf einer Radreise und bin jeden Tag, mit einem niedrigen Puls lange Strecken gefahren. Nach der einen Woche war mein Puls wieder besser.

Jetzt versuche ich einmal in der Woche eine etwas längere Strecke zu fahren, so zwischen 70 - 110 Kilometer (mindestens 3 Stunden) und mein Puls sinkt immer weiter ab und dadurch bekomme ich auch bedeutend mehr Leistung.
Dadurch das ich nur mit Puls fahre, hab ich im vergleich zu Freunden die bei gleicher Zeit trainieren, mehr Leistung. "Mehr Leistung = mehr Spaß"

Am besten Du versuchst einmal in der Woche ein GA1 training zu fahren und immer langsam die Fahrzeit steigern.
In der Woche fährst Du dann, so wie Du Zeit hast -gibt ja Leute die mehr als 8 Stunden arbeiten. 

Grüße aus Halle

P.S. >>>www.veloxtra.de<<<


----------



## pass (6. September 2010)

Also ich fahre Rennrad zum Traning für die ausdauer und Muskelatur der beine , bin 15 Jahre alt . Eine strecke von 3,5 KM lege ich locker in 6 Minuten zurück also locker rein getreten (35KM/h) ich denke mal wenn ich richtig reintrete und keine autos im weg habe würde ich es in ca 3-4Minuten schaffen


----------



## Yossarian (18. September 2010)

Genau, 3 Minuten, das ist dann ein Schnitt von 70. Schaffst du locker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roischiffer (18. September 2010)

@ontoppic

Werktags  am Rhein entlang, auf den Wegen hinter den Hochwasserdeichen 130km mit unter 100Hm = Schnitt so zwischen 30-33 km/h.


----------



## velopat (21. September 2010)

Gewicht 68 KG
Größe ca. 1,78
Alter - mitte -> ende vierzig

Ruhepuls 22 ( total endspannt oder besser gesagt schwacher Kreislauf )
Raucher

Runde ca. 60 Km flach mit Rennrad -> Schnitt schwankend zwischen 28-36

Runde ca. 40 Km Höhenunterschied aus mehrerern Anstiegen ca. 550 m MTB -> Schnitt 24  Streckenteile ohne anstiege oder Abfahrten sind halbe/halbe Asphalt / Singletrail

cheers


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (22. September 2010)

Und ich dachte das mein Ruhepuls mit ca. 45 Schlägen wenig ist, 22 Schläge ist doch schon fast "Tod".


----------



## DABAIKA (22. September 2010)

ein puls mit 22 schlägen in der min. ist schon sehr bradycard(patienten  mit so einer hf hängen bei uns am monitor,weil der weg zum stillstand ist nicht weit),kann es sein das dein herz schon zu "ausgelatscht" ist?  ein ruhepuls bei sportlern sollte nicht unter 45 schlägen /min. liegen,sonst wirds pathologisch(krank)


----------



## velopat (22. September 2010)

Thema Puls was niedrig

Ich war in den letzten 10 Jahren zwei mal im Krankenhaus wegen einem Unfall und einmal wegen Verdacht auf Schlaganfall.

Vorher hab ich mir aus Pulsmessungen und sowas nie was gemacht.   Fachkräfte der Medizien haben herausgefunden, das mein Ruhepuls sehr niedrig liegt. Anschließend durfte ich zurück auf die normale Station.  
Jedes Mal das selbe Spiel. Am Morgen nimmt die Schwester Puls - und ab in die Intensivstation.

Das muß man sich mal vorstellen. 5:30 kommt da jemand ins Zimmer und brüllt " Guten Morgen!" UM 5:30 !! Wie soll da der Morgen gut werden, wenn man mitten in der Nacht geweckt wird?
Das ist keine Zeit für einen normalen Menschen. Das kann auch nix mit Genesung zu tun haben. 

So ist das wenn man nicht ein "Normmensch" ist.

Die Mediziener die mich beraten und meine Situation kennen, sagen ich hätte einen niedrigen Kreislauf. (Mein Blutdruck ist übrigens auch seltsam)

Ich habe morgens biologisch bedingt etwas Startschwierigkeiten, aber dann lebe ich wie jeder andere.

Hoffe hiermit etwas Aufklärung beigesteuert zu haben

cheers


----------



## SuperSamuel (25. September 2010)

30km-Runde, flach: ca. Ø28 km/h
150km-Tour, eher flach: ca. Ø26 km/h


----------



## newt3 (12. Oktober 2010)

ich weiß jetzt grad nicht ob ich das mit dem 22er puls glauben soll? klärt mich mal jemand auf. dass es sowas gibt will ich nicht anzweifeln aber das so jemand normal lebt ist dann für mich doch schwer vorstellbar.

-------------------
zum schnitt:
sonntag mal 'ne runde mit dem mtb gefahren. 2.1er stollenreifen aber 5 bar nahezu alles straße und flach. wind kaum vorhanden. pausenzeit: keine 10 minuten

ca 80km strecke: schnitt dabei 25,5. wobei ich sagen muss dass ich die letzten 15km doch ganz schön getrödelt hab. 26 sind auch locker drin.

mit dem rennrad bin ich gefühlt immer ca 2km/h schneller.

im grunde hängt aber auch viel am material.
leichte laufräder und reifen machen doch einiges aus. rein dynamisch betrachtet rollt man ja nicht unendlich weit sondern bremst quasi immer (aerodynamik, rollreibung). daher muss man halt permanent nachbeschleunigen was bei leichteren laufrädern dann eben weniger energie erfordert als bei schwereren.
es macht also schon was aus -nicht nur preislich sondern eben auch im tempo - ob du mit einem 2kg laufrad satz unterwegs bis oder mit 1,3kg. betrachtest zusätzlich noch die reifen ist es eben auch ein unterschied ob du 200gramm rennradreifen oder 1kg schwere marathon plus reifen fährst.

wer auf einen durchschnittlichen mtb und stollenreifen 100km mit einem 25er schnitt fahren kann schaft vermutlich auf einem sehr schnellen zeitfahrrad die gleiche strecke mit einem 35er schnitt - und das alles ohne gruppe/windschatten. aufm 'nem richtig guten schnellem rennrad wird er sich auch einem 30er annähern.

zur vergleichbarkeit sollte man daher
- material (also benötigte wattzahl)
- und auch das streckenprofil (höhe, art das aspalts, bremspassagen aufrund von ampeln oder übermäßig vielen kurven) heranziehen
- und eben die länge der strecke

einfach so die aussage boah der fährt 'nen 32er schnitt und ich komm nicht über 27 reicht noch nicht um zu beurteilen wer die bessere leistung bringt.


----------



## robs13 (17. Oktober 2010)

hi,
die durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit hängt ja meist nicht nur von einem allein ab.
im pulk macht es kaum probleme, über 80km einen schnitt von fast 40 zu halten.

und mal zum 22er puls...da bist schon so gut wie hops
mein ruhepuls (schlafend) beträgt 38-40 und das ist schon niedrig.
gruß robs


----------



## TomRider (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann mich der Meinung von robs13 nur anschließen. In einer großen Gruppe bin ich max 10 min vorne im Wind und ich selber schaff in einer schnellen Gruppe dann so 35-37km/h. Wenn allerdings alleine so 3 Stunden fahre, dann finde ich schon 32km/h ziemlich anstrengend!


----------



## pass (18. Juni 2011)

Also auf 30 KM fahre ich mit nem Schnitt von  30KM/h
100KM 27,3 KM/h 
200KM 22,4 KM/h

dazu muss ich sagen Habe nen MTB aber fahre Tag lange strecken so ungefähr 15-20KM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (26. August 2011)

Hab aufm MTB im Schnitt so 23 Km/h alleine und mitm Kumpel um die 25 Km/h im XC-Gelände bei einer Streckenlänge von um die 40-45 Km. Rennrad wird heute erst geliefert und dann gehts ab.


----------



## 0624ts (30. August 2011)

Er hat sich bestimmt verschrieben und meinte Durchschnittstempo 22km/h
Ruhepuls 22 nie und nimmer und dann noch Raucher! Ich kenne Leute (Ex Rennfahrer) die einen Schrittmacher bekamen, weil die einen Ruhepuls unter 30 hatten. So sieht das nämlich aus, wenn der Körper nach 30 Jahren Hochleistungssport mit dem Normalleben klar kommen muss.


----------



## DerBitener (8. September 2011)

http://www.smartrunner.com/pages/Routes/Strecke_Radfahren_43334f5f-6228-463e-a6d4-ce704f4dbde6.aspx gruß bruno


----------



## 80er (18. September 2011)

170km / 29kmh schnitt / 137bpm schnitt / 84Umin schnitt / 768m Aufstieg

Grüße

80er


----------



## Teufelstisch (17. November 2011)

Vorweg: ich finde diese Schnittangaben wenig aussagekräftig, beteilige mich dann aber doch...  Ich fahre z. B. im Frühjahr und Sommer meist automatisch 2-5 km/h schneller als z. B. jetzt zur saure-Gurken-Zeit, wo eh nur Grundlage gemacht wird.

Eine Otto-Normalrunde (vollkommen Flach geht hier auch topographisch nicht) von 30-60 km hat dann meist 25 bis 28 km/h. Drüber geht's dann auch (bis 35), aber nur, wenn ich auch bewusst mal auf Zeit fahre bzw. mich mal so richtig auskotze.

Alleine über 207 km mit >30 km/h bin ich auch schon gefahren.


----------



## MrFaker (21. November 2011)

ich finde es lustig, wenn jemand schreibt, dass im winter nun "eh nur grundlage" gemacht wird. man könnte denken, jeder nichtpro fährt auch 35.000km im jahr.

aber ich sage immer, wer keine leistung hat, der kann im winter auch keine verlieren.


----------



## stevensmanic (24. November 2011)

30km stark abhängig von der strecke. zwischen 30 und 40kmh

100km/1000hm/30kmh

bimbach im frühjahr: 238km/4300hm/28,8kmh

alles hier in der rhön, mit wenig höhenmeter is also eher schwierig 
und im winter natürlich entsprechend langsamer


----------



## Deleted 6320 (12. Dezember 2011)

Also ich hab in 25 Jahren Radsport kennengelernt das fast jeder 2 grundverschiedene Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten hat. Die eine welche in Gesprächen kommuniziert wird (Forum ) und die andere, die gezeigt wird wenn man selbst auf dem Rad dabei ist. Diese ist immer "etwas" geringer.


----------



## dnM (12. Dezember 2011)

bei virtuellen Schwanzvergleichen hauen sich doch eh alle die Taschen voll.

Ich fahr einfach so schnell ich will. Guck mir die Natur an und hab Spaß. Ist die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit mal niedriger, dann ist mir das völlig Latte - wenn ich weiß das nich bewusst gebummelt hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Someone84 (14. Dezember 2011)

Aus so nem Grund habe ich keinen Tacho am Rad


----------



## DanielRoss (18. Dezember 2011)

Also Respekt an viele!

Ich selbst fahre 2-§ Marathons und Rennen im Jahr. Da bin ich eher langsamer

Auf dem MTB schaffe ich zwischen 6KM/H (Alpen und nur Bergauf zu einer Hütte) und 25KM/H (mit einer Gruppe den Rhein runter Rassen und Rennradfahrer Jagen) alles.
Mit meinem Crosser und Crossreifen liege ich immer zwischen 18 - 20 KM/H bei Strecken länger als 20 Km

Mit dem Crosser und Rennradbereifung + Aeroaufsatz schaffe ich alleine bei 102km und 1200hm eine 24Schnitt. (Eifel -Aachen). Da hab ich aber auch 2 Pausen Gemacht zum Essen.

Komisch finde ich auch das mich auf meinen Touren immer wenige Leute überholen. Trotz der geringen Geschwindigkeiten die ich schaffe oder die sind so schnell das ich die nicht seh wenn die an mir vorbei fahren, ähh fliegen.


----------



## Katinka87 (19. Dezember 2011)

Kann man doch so pauschal garnicht sagen  zumindest was ne gute oder schlechte durchschnittsgeschw.ist. wie hier schon öfter geschrieben kommt es ja auch auf hm/wind/tagesform/material/ etc...............an! Würde auch als Hobbyfahrer eher auf ne Ordentliche Trittfrequenz achten, find ich viel wichtiger als km/h.


LG


----------



## stevensmanic (19. Dezember 2011)

herzfrequenz sollte man vielleicht auch nicht ganz ausser acht lassen. jeden berg mit nem 180er oder 200er puls hochzuhecheln ist auf dauer auch nicht so gesund....

zum material: stimmt das hat auch einen großen einfluss. hatte beim marathon einen lightweight laufradsatz. hätte ich da mit meinen ollen aksiums fahren müssen wär ich sicher langsamer gewesen....


----------



## MrFaker (22. Dezember 2011)

ich finde die km/h sagen überhaupt nichts aus.

mal ein bsp:

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/118639859

Durchschnitt lag bei 33,3km/h bei 24°C, windverhältnisse können so gut wie ignoriert waren, weil die gleiche strecke wieder zurückgefahren wurde.

ich war mit etwa 185-190watt im schnitt unterwegs...nun schaut man das an

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/131876308

26,5km/h bei ein paar höhenmeter, ich war mit 204watt im schnitt unterwegs..

der temperaturunterschied macht etwa 10% speeddurchschnitt aus (wegen luftwiderstand).

oder ganz einfaches bsp:

30km/h machen 160watt ohne gegenwind und etwas gegenwind und es stehen bei 160watt nur noch 27km/h - wie sollte da verglichen werden?

also einfach km/h am tacho ausblenden und keinen wert da drauf legen ist absolut sinnlos 



stevensmanic schrieb:


> herzfrequenz sollte man vielleicht auch nicht ganz ausser acht lassen. jeden berg mit nem 180er oder 200er puls hochzuhecheln ist auf dauer auch nicht so gesund....



mit welcher begründung? was machen die hochpulser wie ich?


----------



## stevensmanic (22. Dezember 2011)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> mit welcher begründung? was machen die hochpulser wie ich?


 
mag sein, dass es auch leute gibt, für die ein puls von 180 normal ist. in aller regel liegt der maximalpuls aber auch bei jüngeren menschen wie mir nicht wesentlcih über 200. und ständig im maximum zu fahren ist nunmal nicht optimal 

PS: ein dermassen hoher puls bereits bei 190 watt zeugt auch nicht von besonders gutem trainingsstand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.nickl (22. Dezember 2011)

Wer fährt denn auch im Flachen?


----------



## MrFaker (22. Dezember 2011)

stevensmanic schrieb:


> mag sein, dass es auch leute gibt, für die ein puls von 180 normal ist. in aller regel liegt der maximalpuls aber auch bei jüngeren menschen wie mir nicht wesentlcih über 200. und ständig im maximum zu fahren ist nunmal nicht optimal
> 
> PS: ein dermassen hoher puls bereits bei 190 watt zeugt auch nicht von besonders gutem trainingsstand



jap grundlagenwatt um *3,0-3,3watt/kg* (max 210watt) und eine echte stundenleistung von *4,7watt/kg* ( 285watt)  ist nicht so ein guter trainingsstand


----------



## stevensmanic (22. Dezember 2011)

solche werte sind hier bislang garnicht genannt worden. aus deinen aussagen hab ich abgeleitet, dass du bei nem puls zwischen 180 und 200 etwa 190 watt bringst und das wär dann wirklich nicht so der brüller 

aber wenn das was du da angibst stimmt, dann nehm ich meine aussage natürlich zurück! 

allerdings bist du mit der leistung auch ein kleines bisschen im falschen fred. 

gruß


----------



## MrFaker (22. Dezember 2011)

wo schreibe ich denn etwas von pulszonen, ich habe nur geschrieben, dass es auch hochpulser gibt, mehr nicht.

200watt sind nicht schlecht, wenn derjenige, der das leistet 40kg wiegt..


----------



## Teufelstisch (25. Dezember 2011)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> ich finde es lustig, wenn jemand schreibt, dass im winter nun "eh nur grundlage" gemacht wird. man könnte denken, jeder nichtpro fährt auch 35.000km im jahr.
> 
> aber ich sage immer, wer keine leistung hat, der kann im winter auch keine verlieren.


 
Bezieht sich wohl auf mich - schön, dass ich dich erheitern konnte! Ich fahre in der Regel 15000 bis 20000 km im Jahr (inkl. MTB). Für jemanden, der kein Pro ist, keine Rennen oder Events (abgesehen vom Alpenurlaub mit >10.000 HM) fährt also kein so schlechter Wert. Und wenn ich mein im Vergleich zur Intensität im Frühjahr/Sommer deutlich reduziertes Trainieren (weniger Fahrten, km, hm, Puls und meist noch mit MTB statt RR - und NIE Geballer auf Zeit) als Grundlage für einen "guten" Sommer bezeichne, ist dies nun einmal auch keine falsche Aussage...


----------



## MrFaker (26. Dezember 2011)

und was willst du nun mit deinen 20.000km bezwecken? soll das etwa nun deine leistungsfähigkeit spiegeln? ergo es gibt weder gute noch schlechte km leistungen, es gibt nur gute leistung oder schlechte leistung.

nur weil sich dieser grundlagenmythos seit über 25 jahren hält, heißt das nicht, dass es die richtige lösung ist.

fakt ist, die leute die groß von grundlage reden v.a. im hobby und amateurbereich haben keine leistung im winter zu verlieren.

welcher hobby- und amateurfahrer muss denn im sommer eine 3 wöchige rundfahrt über 3500KM durchstehen? 

oder glaubst du ernsthaft, wenn dein körper knappe 5monate ohne belastung im schwellenbereich ist, kann er die belastung vom vorjahr (sommer) wieder abrufen, wenn sich dein laktatspiegel wieder nach oben bewegt, woher soll er denn die substanz nehmen und dir wieder die gleiche leistung zur verfügung stellen kann, wenn du solange nichts dafür gemacht hast (da sind wir wieder bei der sache, wenn keine leistung vorhanden ist, kann man auch keine verlieren).

...und es spielt absolut keine rolle, ob im winter die FTP deutlich tiefer ist als zuvor im sommer. wer aber mit struktur km abfährt, wird das schon rausbekommen.

deine 7cm spacer und deine pedale bestätigen mir aber deinen eindruck über training und km 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1016481


----------



## roischiffer (26. Dezember 2011)

Don ... jetzt noch'n Wadenfoddo


----------



## Teufelstisch (26. Dezember 2011)

@chrisRM6: Meinetwegen...! Wie kann man wegen der Verwendung des Begriffes "Grundlage" so austicken?

Du geilst dich hier in einem extrem aggressiven Tonfall ohne jeglichen Sinn und Verstand im Stile eines eitlen Alles-Besserwisser-Klug*******rs und Trainingsmethodikgottes an Begrifflichkeiten hoch, die mir persönlich sogar absolut wumpe sind - ich halte von exakten Trainingsplänen und -methodiken etc. bei Hobbyfahrern auch sehr wenig bis gar nichts. Ich fahr Rad, weil's mir Spaß macht. Genau - Spaß, den ich mir mit so einem verbissenen Ehrgeiz, Hobby-Trainingsmethodik-Pseudostudium und sinnfreien Materialgepose sicher verleiden würde.

Leute deines Schlages kenne ich, da ist jeder weitere Kommentar überflüssig. Wir können aber ja mal ein paar Pässe in den Alpen fahren, dann zeige ich dir, wie man auch mit diesen Pedalen richtig Rennrad fährt...!


----------



## MrFaker (26. Dezember 2011)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @chrisRM6: Meinetwegen...! Wie kann man wegen der Verwendung des Begriffes "Grundlage" so austicken?
> 
> Du geilst dich hier in einem extrem aggressiven Tonfall ohne jeglichen Sinn und Verstand im Stile eines eitlen Alles-Besserwisser-Klug*******rs und Trainingsmethodikgottes an Begrifflichkeiten hoch, die mir persönlich sogar absolut wumpe sind - ich halte von exakten Trainingsplänen und -methodiken etc. bei Hobbyfahrern auch sehr wenig bis gar nichts. Ich fahr Rad, weil's mir Spaß macht. Genau - Spaß, den ich mir mit so einem verbissenen Ehrgeiz, Hobby-Trainingsmethodik-Pseudostudium und sinnfreien Materialgepose sicher verleiden würde.
> 
> Leute deines Schlages kenne ich, da ist jeder weitere Kommentar überflüssig. Wir können aber ja mal ein paar Pässe in den Alpen fahren, dann zeige ich dir, wie man auch mit diesen Pedalen richtig Rennrad fährt...!



nein, ich sagte jeder hat andere ansichten über trainingssteuerung - für welches ziel ein hobbyfahrer 20.000km im jahr grundlage fährt ist etwas komisch, v.a. über den winter. 

natürlich sind trainingspläne und strukturiertes training sinnlos, v.a. wenn man 20.000km im jahr fährt, wie verbissen muss das sein.

gerade bei einem hobbyfahrer bringt struktur und steuerung im training sehr viel (zumindest am anfang), weil viele ihr pensum gar nicht ausschöpfen und kennen, wenn sie stundenlang rumtümpeln (grundlage).

also wenn man ehrgeiz hat, sich immer quält, hat man keinen spaß am hobby?  nein, ich studiere keine spowi. 

wegen deinen schlaufen am pedal, bei einem bahnsprinter i.v.m. klicks verstehe ich es ja noch, aber als radrennfahrer oder rennradfahrer, der sein rennrad nach dem motto trekkingrad=rennrad umgebaut hat verstehe ich es nicht mehr. stundenleistung/hm?


----------



## Teufelstisch (26. Dezember 2011)

Du hängst dich weiter an diesem Begriff "Grundlage" auf - ich weiß, dass dieser in der pseudo-professionellen Trainingsmethodik anders ausgelegt wird, als ich ihn verwende. Nochmal: Ich fahre (viel) Rad, weil es mir einfach Spaß macht!

Jeder definiert seinen Sport eben anders und jeder ist in einer anderen Art ehrgeizig - ich würde auch grade aus diesem Grund niemals einen Sportkameraden derart von oben herabwürdigen, wie du es hier getan hast. Du kramst in Fotoalben und machst dich über jemanden lustig, weil der nicht mit Klickies fährt und Winterfahrten in frevelhafter Art und Weise als "Grundlagentraining" bezeichnet, weil er ja eh ne Nulpe ist. Ich fahre schon lange genug, um meinen Körper und dessen (jahreszeitlich unterschiedlich ausgeprägte) Leistungsfähigkeit zu kennen und unterscheiden zu können, in welcher Art und Weise sich ein "guter" oder ein "schlechter" Winter (= "Grundlage") auf die Form im Frühjahr und Sommer auswirken können. Auch ohne Funktionsgleichung...

Ich hatte in jungen Jahren an meinem allerersten Rennrad diese Schlaufen - und mag Klickpedale einfach nicht, halte sie für recht gefährlich. Mit der Zeit haben sich diese aber zu einem liebenswerten und symphatischen Markenzeichen von mir entwickelt. Insbesondere macht es dann Spaß, wenn einem oben am Pass viele Minuten später eintreffende Kollegen auf dem 5000-Euro-Hobel im edelsten und neuesten Gewand von der Mailänder Radmodewoche Respekt zollen müssen, weil man vorhin in den alten ausgelatschten Turnschuhen an ihnen vorbeigerauscht ist...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (26. Dezember 2011)

nein, ich finde es eben amüsant, wie du dich immer irgendwie rechtfertigen willst. mir scheint es so, dass du bei deinen 20.000 jahreskm keine zeit mehr findest um etwas gymnastik und sonstige rückenstabi programme abzuspulen, oder warum sollte dann jemand wie du solch eine trekking-radeinstellung fahren? von den pedalen mal abgesehen (die sind ultragefährlich, das ganze leben ist gefährlich). 

mittlerweile hast du etliches von deinem training erzählt, dass du von struktur nichts hälst und wie du deine trainingskollegen auf 5000euro (finde ich nichtmal so besonders) rädern abhängst, dann könntest du mal etwas zu deinen leistungen erzählen.

stundenleistung/hm? da du scheinbar aus jdw kommst, wie sehen denn deine auffahrtszeiten an der kalmit aus? damit sich jeder etwas mehr unter "*Insbesondere macht es dann Spaß, wenn einem oben am Pass viele Minuten später eintreffende Kollegen auf dem 5000-Euro-Hobel im edelsten und neuesten Gewand von der Mailänder Radmodewoche Respekt zollen müssen, weil man vorhin in den alten ausgelatschten Turnschuhen an ihnen vorbeigerauscht ist...! * vorstellen kann.


----------



## Teufelstisch (27. Dezember 2011)

@chrisRM6: Was reitest du denn ständig noch auf meiner Fahrleistung rum? Das war ne Information, mehr nicht. Wie bereits schon gesagt: *Meinetwegen...!* du verstehst es halt wirklich nicht (wie andere deines Typus auch nicht). Was auch daran liegt, dass es da ja eigentlich auch nichts zu verstehen gibt...! 

Ansonsten: Ja, ich hab mich schon im stoppomat verewigt. Und nicht dass ich mich aufgrund deiner Pöbelei genötigt fühlen würde, zu überprüfen, wer von uns jetzt den Längeren (Atem) hat... Da du als erstes gesetzt hast, leg mal schön die Karten auf den Tisch! Danach überleg ich mir, ob ich dir meine Karten zeige!


----------



## teatimetom (27. Dezember 2011)

habe keinen tacho und keine ahnung wieviel ich fahre.
so jeden zweiten tag 2 stündle. 
 :dabei vermutlich immer so 20-30 km mtb.
als ich noch tacho hatte:
einmal auf dem rennrad einen 40er schnitt über 20 km gemacht. hiervon waren 2 km bergab, zum pushen des schnittes. nach dieser fahrt war ich kurz davor mich zu übergeben. 

normal rennrad um die 25-35 je nach hügelung der strecke , aber eher 25 - 30.

und mtb immer zwischen 15 und 25 im hügeligen, radweg auch mal 29.9 km/h.

Seit ich diesen Sklaventacho abmontiert habe fahre ich deutlich entspannter


----------



## MrFaker (27. Dezember 2011)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @chrisRM6: Was reitest du denn ständig noch auf meiner Fahrleistung rum? Das war ne Information, mehr nicht. Wie bereits schon gesagt: *Meinetwegen...!* du verstehst es halt wirklich nicht (wie andere deines Typus auch nicht). Was auch daran liegt, dass es da ja eigentlich auch nichts zu verstehen gibt...!
> 
> Ansonsten: Ja, ich hab mich schon im stoppomat verewigt. Und nicht dass ich mich aufgrund deiner Pöbelei genötigt fühlen würde, zu überprüfen, wer von uns jetzt den Längeren (Atem) hat... Da du als erstes gesetzt hast, leg mal schön die Karten auf den Tisch! Danach überleg ich mir, ob ich dir meine Karten zeige!



ich habe nirgends etwas geschrieben, wem ich davon fahren kann. das hast du in`s weite posaunt, aber schaust du:

"Insbesondere macht es dann Spaß, wenn einem oben am Pass viele Minuten später eintreffende Kollegen auf dem 5000-Euro-Hobel im edelsten und neuesten Gewand von der Mailänder Radmodewoche Respekt zollen müssen, weil man vorhin in den alten ausgelatschten Turnschuhen an ihnen vorbeigerauscht ist...!

mehr schein als sein.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9038616&postcount=94

stundenleistung 4,7watt/kg - steigleistung/h ca. 1400HM


----------



## Teufelstisch (27. Dezember 2011)

Na gut, dann nicht! Wünsche weiterhin viel Spaß beim Rumrechnen... ähm... Radfahren!


----------



## roischiffer (27. Dezember 2011)

ey boah ey 

chrisrm6 aka Don Kamillo aka ... is deine Therapie denn immer noch nich beendet? ... Realitätsverlust und so ... na dann fahr halt weiterhin deine 40km Feldweg mit 70er Schnitt incl. Durchquerung Schwetzinger Schloßgarten,  bis du wieder mit beiden Beinen auf dem festen Boden der Tatsachen stehen kannst 

Wenn du willst kann ich gerne den einen oder anderen Link zu rennrad-news einstellen - speziell wie man dir vor 1-2 Wochen vorgerechnet hat, daß deine über 4 Watt/Kg totaler Mumpitz sind


----------



## roischiffer (27. Dezember 2011)

guggschde da 
http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/threads/wieviel-watt-sollen-die-4x4min-intervalle-haben.102779/
Seite 1 ab Beitrag 12 User Don_Kamillo


----------



## MrFaker (27. Dezember 2011)

da ich meine LDs im labor gemacht habe, kann ich nur ein ausschnit von einem trainingsintervall posten

284x0,95 (laut coggan) macht irgendwas um 4,5watt/kg nach labor 4,7watt/kg


----------



## SIMPLOS (27. Dezember 2011)

olli schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich würde gerne mal wissen mit welchen Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten gute Hobbyfahrer, die keine Rennambitionen haben, im leicht gewellten, mäßig hügeligen Flachland mit dem RENNRAD unterwegs sind.
> 
> ...



Was erhoffst du eigentlich daraus zu erfahren?
Was ist ein guter Hobbyfahrer?
Gewicht vom Fahrer? Größe? ...??? Rad?
Da gibts viele Faktoren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 80er (6. Januar 2012)

ja ja ja ja der alt don kamillo alias alias , nervt er jetzt hier die leute weiter. viel spaß mit ihm


----------



## sebamedd (7. Januar 2012)

mmh...4,7w/kg sind doch realistisch. bin mir da jetzt nich ganz sicher weil ich seit 2j nichtmehr wirklich aktiv aufm RR trainiere aber ich denke mal damit ist er guter durchshcnitt unter den A/B-Lizenzfahrern


----------



## powderJO (14. Januar 2012)

sebamedd schrieb:


> mmh...4,7w/kg sind doch realistisch. bin mir da jetzt nich ganz sicher weil ich seit 2j nichtmehr wirklich aktiv aufm RR trainiere aber ich denke mal damit ist er guter durchshcnitt unter den A/B-Lizenzfahrern



finde das jetzt auch nicht übertrieben. damit kann man das ein oder andere rennen auf dem podium abschließen - bei den rennradlern in der a/b-klasse und auch bei mtb-lizenz-rennen. mit knapp über 4 w/kg fährt man schon auf gutem c-lizenzler niveau und das ist mit gezieltem training für nicht ganz talentfreie so nach 3 bis 4 jahren möglich. der sprung von 4,5 nach oben an die 5 w/kg oder darüber ist dann deutlich härter.


----------



## MrFaker (14. Januar 2012)

sagte ich ja, dass das nichts besonderes ist mit 4,7-4,8watt/kg als hobbyfahrer im sommer zu fahren.

selbst im winter schaffe ich ganz ordentliche leistungen

http://app.strava.com/rides/3331460

nach NP wurde das ganze über knapp 5,5h auf einen schnitt von 196watt aufgestockt, bei derzeit 64kg.

und meine FTP dürfte derzeit reduziert immer noch auf einem niveau von um 4watt/kg liegen.

viele wollen es eben nicht einsehen, weil ich erst ab ende 2010 rennradfahre bzw ausdauersport betreibe.

mein ziel sind definitiv über 5watt/kg im sommer und wenn ich es nicht schaffe, lebe ich trotzdem weiter - ganz einfach, verdiene ja nichts dran.


----------



## powderJO (15. Januar 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> sagte ich ja, dass das nichts besonderes ist mit 4,7-4,8watt/kg als hobbyfahrer im sommer zu fahren.



das allerdings ist quatsch. das sind wie gesagt werte eines a/b-lizenzlers und das hat mit hobbyfahren nichts zu tun. das setzt regelmäßiges, in den allermeisten fällen geplantes training voraus mit >12h/ (eher >15h) woche. definitiv also keine reinen genußbiker oder rtf-fahrer. auch das gros der teilnehmer an marathons schafft sicher keine 4 watt/kg an der schwelle.


fährst du eigentlich rennen? wenn ja, wo bist du gelandet dabei? mit 4,5 watt/kg solltest du ja vorne dabeisein und wissen, ob du zu den besseren 5% gehörst  und kannst dir ja dann selbst ausrechnen, was der durchschnittshobbybiker so tritt.


----------



## MrFaker (16. Januar 2012)

ne ich fahre natürlich keine rennen (keine lust mit gedopten abzugeben, unfair), weil ich einfach denke, dass ich damit trotzdem nichts gewinnen kann. einfach nur just for fun. meine trainingspartner, auch alles hobbyfahrer sind auch nicht wirklich langsamer (ausser teilweise am berg, da komme ich mit 60kg und der leistung, richtig vorwärts), deswegen meinte ich, dass es nicht selten ist starke hobbyfahrer zu finden.

ich fahre ab und zu mit c gurken, den unterschied von hobby zu lizenz (c) merkt man  nicht, eher sind die hobbyfahrer (wie in meinem fall) einfach stärker.

die guten marathonfahrer sind aber alle weit über 5watt/kg anzusiedeln, im tourforum gibt es z.b. durchschnittswerte von SUB8 fahrer beim ötztaler. da wird jeder berg mit 4,5watt/kg im schnitt gefahren, das würde mit einer niedrigen FTP nicht funktionieren ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (16. Januar 2012)

das lÃ¤sst nur zwei mÃ¶glichkeiten zu: entweder ist deine schwellenberechnung unsauber berechnet oder ihr habt da eine auÃergewÃ¶hnliche trainingsgruppe. 



> die guten marathonfahrer sind aber alle weit Ã¼ber 5watt/kg anzusiedeln, im tourforum gibt es z.b. durchschnittswerte von SUB8 fahrer beim Ã¶tztaler. da wird jeder berg mit 4,5watt/kg im schnitt gefahren, das wÃ¼rde mit einer niedrigen FTP nicht funktionieren ))




wie kommst du darauf bzw. wie berechnest du das? nur die gefahrene zeit herzunehmen, fÃ¼hrt sicher nicht zu exakten ergebnissen â zu viele faktoren bleiben auÃen vor.  und: die den Ã¶tzi sub 8 fahren, sind alles andere als hobbyfahrer.


----------



## MrFaker (16. Januar 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> das lÃ¤sst nur zwei mÃ¶glichkeiten zu: entweder ist deine schwellenberechnung unsauber berechnet oder ihr habt da eine auÃergewÃ¶hnliche trainingsgruppe.



20min all out nach coogan/friel und dann *0,95, weil keine 100% gehalten werden kÃ¶nnen. gegenrechnung im labor (IANS also korrelation mit laktat, 3,05mmol/l bei mir an der schwelle), startphase 100watt, alle 3min je 20watt erhÃ¶hung. die methode von friel und coogan stimmt schon, bin auch schon ein 60min zeitfahren gefahren, und konnte die werte von 20min *0,95% erreichen  denke also nicht, dass irgend etwas falsch berechnet ist. die frage ist eben, wo kannst du 60min lang vollgas fahren, ohne dass du ausgebremst wirst oder es durch anderes die werte verfÃ¤lscht? 

die hobbyfahrer, mit denen ich trainiere sind eher im marathonbereich zuhause (gute transalp und Ã¶tztaler ergebnisse).





powderJO schrieb:


> wie kommst du darauf bzw. wie berechnest du das? nur die gefahrene zeit herzunehmen, fÃ¼hrt sicher nicht zu exakten ergebnissen â zu viele faktoren bleiben auÃen vor.  und: die den Ã¶tzi sub 8 fahren, sind alles andere als hobbyfahrer.



hier ein bsp von einem hobbyfahrer, waren jedoch nur knapp unter 8h, nichtmal top50, dort wird noch eine deutlich hÃ¶here FTP gefahren, er hat eine FTP von 4,7watt/kg.

Zahlen fÃ¼r 7:57 h (bei ca. 60 kg KÃ¶rpergewicht):

KÃ¼htai: AP 243 W, NP 251 W, IF 0.87
Brenner: AP 183 W, NP 204 W, IF 0.70
Jaufen: AP 246 W, NP 246 W, IF 0.85
Timmelsjoch: AP 214 W, NP 219 W, IF 0.76
Gesamt: AP 181 W, NP 214 W, IF 0.74

(AP = average power, NP = normalized power, IF = intensity factor)

Also 'ne NP von etwa 3,5 W/kg im Schnitt auf den ganzen Ãtzi gesehen. 

berechnung ist erklÃ¤rend oder?  wenn du die 0 phasen bergab einberechnest, dÃ¼rftest um 4,5watt/kg kommen 

------

vielleicht definieren wir "hobbyfahrer" einfach anders, meine definition jemand Ã¼bt sein hobby aus und hat spaÃ an leistungssteigerung. nur weil es jemand als hobby betreibt und kein geld damit verdient, heiÃt es nicht, dass er nicht marathontouren fÃ¤hrt.

fÃ¼r den anderen sind hobbyfahrer welche, die "touren" fahren oder nur zur eisdiele und ihre LW posen wollen 

grÃ¼Ãe


----------



## powderJO (16. Januar 2012)

> nichtmal top50



von Ã¼ber 4000? startern von denen unter den ersten 100 locker die hÃ¤lfte auf a-lizenz-niveau fahren und du ordnest das unter "nicht mal top 50" ein?  da kÃ¶nntest du einem tour de france finisher auch zurufen: nicht mal podium (wÃ¤re wahrscheinlich im vergleich sogar leichter als top 50 beim Ã¶tztaler) 



> berechnung ist erklÃ¤rend oder?



nÃ¶, ist sie nicht. du kannst roll-nullzeiten, im windschatten fahren etc nicht weglassen und nur die leistung an den anstiegen betrachten. weil: wenn du danach locker machst und dich erholst, kannst du  an den anstiegen auch mal Ã¼ber der schwelle fahren ohne dass du einbrichst hinten raus â vorausgesetzt, du hast zumindest langstrecken erfahrung wovon bei teilnehmern des Ã¶tzis auszugehen ist. 

davon abgesehen ist die bergleistung deines kumpels immer noch kein indiz fÃ¼r die leistung der normalen hobbyfahrer. 



> vielleicht definieren wir "hobbyfahrer" einfach anders



die definition ist ganz einfach: ein hobbyfahrer trainiert nicht, sondern fÃ¤hrt einfach nur aus spaÃ. d.h. ohne berÃ¼cksichtigung von watt- oder pulsbereichen, periodisierung etc.


----------



## MrFaker (16. Januar 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> von Ã¼ber 4000? startern von denen unter den ersten 100 locker die hÃ¤lfte auf a-lizenz-niveau fahren und du ordnest das unter "nicht mal top 50" ein?  da kÃ¶nntest du einem tour de france finisher auch zurufen: nicht mal podium (wÃ¤re wahrscheinlich im vergleich sogar leichter als top 50 beim Ã¶tztaler)



kann man alles drehen, wie man mÃ¶chte. ich sag ja nur, dass jemand mit einer so hohen FTP, wie ich oder derjenige nicht die garantie hat um ganz vorne in die top50 reinzufahren. spielen viele faktoren eine rolle. 




powderJO schrieb:


> nÃ¶, ist sie nicht. du kannst roll-nullzeiten, im windschatten fahren etc nicht weglassen und nur die leistung an den anstiegen betrachten. weil: wenn du danach locker machst und dich erholst, kannst du  an den anstiegen auch mal Ã¼ber der schwelle fahren ohne dass du einbrichst hinten raus â vorausgesetzt, du hast zumindest langstrecken erfahrung wovon bei teilnehmern des Ã¶tzis auszugehen ist.
> 
> davon abgesehen ist die bergleistung deines kumpels immer noch kein indiz fÃ¼r die leistung der normalen hobbyfahrer.



du hast es nicht verstanden, ich sagte wenn einer an jedem berg/anstieg 4,5watt/kg im schnitt treten kann, dann mÃ¼sste er sich nur rollen lassen bzw brÃ¤uchte kein watt mehr treten (in der praxis unmÃ¶glich) und wÃ¼rde von einer SUB8 zeit nicht weit entfernt sein.

bei dem bsp, das ich nannte sind doch die null-phasen einberechnet, NP und Average, ebenfalls am berg falls welche vorhanden waren 



powderJO schrieb:


> die definition ist ganz einfach: ein hobbyfahrer trainiert nicht, sondern fÃ¤hrt einfach nur aus spaÃ. d.h. ohne berÃ¼cksichtigung von watt- oder pulsbereichen, periodisierung etc.



also ein hobbyfahrer ist kein hobbyfahrer mehr, nur weil er nach watt oder pulsbereichen trainiert, interessant. 

ein hobbyrennfahrer, der einen GT3 fÃ¤hrt ist kein hobbyrennfahrer mehr, nur weil er an trackdays und nicht FIA rennen teilnimmt?  und an trackdays auf zeit trainiert..

ich dachte hobby ist etwas, dass seine lieblingsbeschÃ¤ftigung in der freizeit wiederspiegelt, wie man das anstellt dÃ¼rfte egal sein? 

komische definition hast du 

ich denke sogar, dass es einige hobbyfahrer gibt, die sich mit training viel mehr gedanken machen als profis.


----------

